# Ag 'corona Style' Knockoff - Flamesuit On!



## opposition (21/10/10)

Evening all,

A mate wants to brew with me, and wants something along the lines of corona (god knows why, but thats not the point.....)

Could i please get some opinions on the below (and please keep it on topic and not about how i should just bottle cats piss etc...)

Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 68.57 % 
2.00 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 22.86 % 
0.75 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 8.57 % 
25.00 gm Galena [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.75 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 22.84 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C 

Cheers.


----------



## levin_ae92 (21/10/10)

Rice!!!


----------



## MarkBastard (21/10/10)

The Crystal malt won't be right I don't reckon. Replace that with carapils and you'll be getting close IMO.


----------



## Kai (21/10/10)

Even as carapils it would be too much in my opinion. I'd drop it completely and sub all or half the corn for rice. Otherwise, sounds great.


----------



## manticle (21/10/10)

I'd drop out the crystal too. I don't think you need any spec malt - just pilsner, adjunct and a good lager yeast.

My recent experience with 2007 resulted in slight apple flavours which I'd prefer to avoid. I have read it is a characteristic specific to that yeast rather than necessarily stressed yeast. I do pick up a bit of the same in commercial corona but I'm not sure it's a character of the beer I'd want to emulate.


----------



## opposition (21/10/10)

Got a yeast you would substitute for?


----------



## manticle (21/10/10)

Can't help you as well as I'd like.

The other lager yeasts I've used are probably a bit malt forward for what you want. I think the danish lager yeast might work well - otherwise a simple dried yeast. Have to say though that I haven't tried the danish and my use of dried lager yeast was yonks ago in my extract brewing days so chase up as much info as you can from others. There will be someone here who has used the danish who can give better info.

I've used budvar 2000 which is great but as I said - malty.


----------



## ekul (21/10/10)

here's a recipe here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=38203


----------



## seemax (21/10/10)

+1 ditch the crystal 

S-189 dried lager yeast or US-05 @ 14C


----------



## cdbrown (21/10/10)

What about the swiss lager yeast - it's pretty clean fermenting?

edit - seemax beat me to it


----------



## opposition (21/10/10)

Here are the changes.... 

Still open to opinions.

Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 5.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 79.75 % 
1.65 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 20.25 % 
24.00 gm Galena [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.15 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 21.27 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C


----------



## Ross (21/10/10)

drop the pilsner malt to 55% & add 25% corn... will put you right on the money B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## opposition (21/10/10)

How's this?

Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.30 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 56.99 % 
2.40 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 25.81 % 
1.60 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 17.20 % 
25.00 gm Galena [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 9.30 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 24.27 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C


----------



## Ross (21/10/10)

55% pils...25% corn....20% rice.....

cheers Ross


----------



## opposition (11/11/10)

Ready to brew this on the weekend.

Would anyone recommend a mash temp for this beer....

I was thinking 64c.

Opinions please!


----------



## tazman1967 (11/11/10)

Single infusion IMHO aint going to do it, you need to do a step mash of some sorts to convert all those Adjuncts , otherwise Temp is good.
For the yeast... Im going to throw WLP940 Mexican Lager into the mix.


----------



## Bribie G (11/11/10)

tazman1967 said:


> Single infusion IMHO aint going to do it, you need to do a step mash of some sorts to convert all those Adjuncts , otherwise Temp is good.
> For the yeast... Im going to throw WLP940 Mexican Lager into the mix.



+1 with Taz here - if using a huge amount of adjunct you would be advised to do a cereal mash first, as they do in the USA and also I'm sure at Corona. This "pre-digests" the adjuncts by using the alpha amylase of a portion of the base malt which you add, converting the gelatinised starches of the adjuncts - then you tip them (at appropriate temp) into the main mash so that the main mash doesn't scream "WTF".  

In your case with your fearsome adjunct bill, I would get a stockpot or three, bring the adjuncts to around 73 degrees in a fairly thick mash and stir in about 20% of the dry base pilsener malt, stirring like buggery. The Alpha amylase attacks in less than a minute and the thick mash then turns into a sort of soup. Amazing. Then let it cool to the temp of the main mash, in your case 64 degrees and pour it in. Like feeding babies on Gerbers as opposed to HJ Whoppers :lol: 

Don't worry about using up some of the base malt, plenty of enzymes left to go around - decoction mashes boil up to 2/3 of the base malt and kill the enzymes, but obviously no harm done.


----------



## BjornJ (11/11/10)

Interesting to learn it's possible to use that much adjuncts, I would have thought it was only 20% or something.


Any pictures of this corona clone to see how close it is in colour with all that adjunct?


Bjorn


----------



## dent (11/11/10)

BribieG said:


> Don't worry about using up some of the base malt, plenty of enzymes left to go around - decoction mashes boil up to 2/3 of the base malt and kill the enzymes, but obviously no harm done.



Since the successive thirds are diluted by the portions of boiled mash added back I suspect it is somewhat less than two thirds of the enzymes that are actually ruined.

Not to detract from the spirit of your post, however.


----------



## ledgenko (11/11/10)

ALthough I must admit to drinking many corona's and Sols back in the day ... and still a fan  ... I need to pass on a tip that was passed down to me years ago for all the wannabe corona clone brewers.. use a squeezie bottle of lemon juice (the one you pick up from Woolies or Coles at the seafood section ) into the fermentor prior to either bottling beer for the true original Corona flavour !! If kegging drop it str8 into keg !!


----------



## edddy57 (12/11/10)

BribieG said:


> +1 with Taz here - if using a huge amount of adjunct you would be advised to do a cereal mash first, as they do in the USA and also I'm sure at Corona. This "pre-digests" the adjuncts by using the alpha amylase of a portion of the base malt which you add, converting the gelatinised starches of the adjuncts - then you tip them (at appropriate temp) into the main mash so that the main mash doesn't scream "WTF".
> 
> In your case with your fearsome adjunct bill, I would get a stockpot or three, bring the adjuncts to around 73 degrees in a fairly thick mash and stir in about 20% of the dry base pilsener malt, stirring like buggery. The Alpha amylase attacks in less than a minute and the thick mash then turns into a sort of soup. Amazing. Then let it cool to the temp of the main mash, in your case 64 degrees and pour it in. Like feeding babies on Gerbers as opposed to HJ Whoppers :lol:
> 
> Don't worry about using up some of the base malt, plenty of enzymes left to go around - decoction mashes boil up to 2/3 of the base malt and kill the enzymes, but obviously no harm done.




Clarification: I have only ever done a single infusion when using rice and corn (usually polenta instead of corn), however I have boiled them first prior to adding to the main mash (at usual temp of 64 - 67 degrees). Given what you have said Bribie, would you still boil the rice & corn before bringing the temp down to the suggested 73 degrees and adding the 20% dry pillsner malt. Also when you say "fairly thick mash", after boiling the rice its pretty damn thick.. Do I need to add more water first?
Eddy


----------



## Ross (12/11/10)

Single infusion mash will work fine - We've brewed this beer commercially & it's only mashed for 60 minutes & conversion is fine.


cheers Ross


----------



## Silo Ted (12/11/10)

Ross said:


> 55% pils...25% corn....20% rice.....
> 
> cheers Ross



Serious, or just kidding ? I hope to make a few easy-drinking beers over summer, but 45% of adjuncts sound like an awful lot.


----------



## Ross (12/11/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Serious, or just kidding ? I hope to make a few easy-drinking beers over summer, but 45% of adjuncts sound like an awful lot.



Unfortunately serious. Amazes me we have so much call for it - A truly awful beer.

cheers Ross


----------



## Nick JD (12/11/10)

Ross said:


> Unfortunately serious. Amazes me we have so much call for it - A truly awful beer.
> 
> cheers Ross



If it was 49% barley, could it technically be called _beer?  _


----------



## JestersDarts (12/11/10)

BjornJ said:


> Interesting to learn it's possible to use that much adjuncts, I would have thought it was only 20% or something.
> 
> 
> Any pictures of this corona clone to see how close it is in colour with all that adjunct?
> ...



You can use whatever amount of corn or rice adjunct you want - 
theres a level where it'll go from being classified as beer though..

you just need a level of enzyme activity to break down the starches for fermentibility, I heard somehwere that the max/accepted comfortable level is around 40% corn/rice adjunct to still have reliable levels.

all hearsay and hoodoo though.


----------



## Bribie G (12/11/10)

American beers often use 60 % adjuncts, historically due to their six row barley which is rotten with enzymes apparently, but wouldn't go that far with our two row. Reason I do the cereal mash is to add smoothness and body as I'm mashing the adjunct at 70 - ish. If I'm just after a bit of lighter body and using say half a kilo of maize, I do the straight infusion mash. I would cook it up to the same consistency as brekkie porridge then add the dry grain. The mash goes really stiff for a minute or so then just 'collapses' into a runny soup. Doing a straight infusion at low mash temperature with a lot of adjunct I can imagine that the end result would indeed be a thin alcoholic out of balance brew, as Ross said. 
Good headbanger I expect, sink ten or twelve real fast with a shot of Bickfords Lime


----------



## under (12/11/10)

:icon_offtopic: Did a cereal mash yesterday with Mark. It was amazing. Thick porridge to soup in a minute or so.  This is what we did.

6.5kg JW pils 75.1%
1.2kg Wheat 13.9%
200g carapils 2.3%
750g polenta ( cereal mash with 150g JW Pils ) 8.7%

25g POR (fresh flowers) @ 60

30g POR (fresh flowers) @ 20

1.047
20 IBU


----------



## [email protected] (12/11/10)

BribieG said:


> American beers often use 60 % adjuncts, historically due to their six row barley which is rotten with enzymes apparently, but wouldn't go that far with our two row. Reason I do the cereal mash is to add smoothness and body as I'm mashing the adjunct at 70 - ish. If I'm just after a bit of lighter body and using say half a kilo of maize, I do the straight infusion mash. I would cook it up to the same consistency as brekkie porridge then add the dry grain. The mash goes really stiff for a minute or so then just 'collapses' into a runny soup. Doing a straight infusion at low mash temperature with a lot of adjunct I can imagine that the end result would indeed be a thin alcoholic out of balance brew, as Ross said.
> Good headbanger I expect, sink ten or twelve real fast with a shot of Bickfords Lime



Sorry to go off topic again - maybe a separate thread about cereal mashing is in order

BribieG

I thought the main reason the cereal mash was invented was not for the beer quality/body (especially with the BMC brands) etc but more for economics. I thought idea was the initial saccrification rest with the adjuncts was to get the enzymes to do the some of the work in solubilising the starches and reducing the the boil time (hence energy and cost) to solubilise the rest. As a home brewer boiling the adjuncts or using flaked products is only an incremental cost so of no significance compared to the mega breweries which should give you the same result.

Hence I have never bothered with a cereal mash. However, I'm intrigued about your comment that it adds body as I thought that rice and corn are converted to mostly maltose which is fermentable and no long chain dextrins are left. Obviously there are other adjuncts such as oats that will provide body. I would be interested to know more.

Sounds like it is time to do a cereal mash to find out!


----------



## Ross (12/11/10)

BjornJ said:


> Interesting to learn it's possible to use that much adjuncts, I would have thought it was only 20% or something.
> 
> 
> Any pictures of this corona clone to see how close it is in colour with all that adjunct?
> ...



They use caramel colouring to get the final colour - I'm using a little sinmar.

cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (27/10/12)

Thought I'd make a keg of corona'ish beer for work. Have never used rice or corn before.

21L
2.3kg Oakey malt
0.8kg Coles corn flakes
0.45 polenta
1kg Rice

15g Northern brewer @60


What a pain in the arse that recirc mash was. I had to stir it ever 5-10 minutes to stop it setting like cement and blocking the flow :angry: . Its up and boiling at the moment and looks like murky soup  .
Oh well will see how it turns out after a 2hr boil.

Cheers


----------



## breakbeer (23/11/12)

Ross said:


> 55% pils...25% corn....20% rice.....
> 
> cheers Ross



What sort of corn would you recommend? Preferably want something I can chuck straight in the mash

I've got some Pilsener malt, Galena hops & flaked rice so now I just need to sort out the Corn & try to make a recipe for a 23L into FV using your percentages

swmbo better bloody love this


----------



## mckenry (23/11/12)

breakbeer said:


> What sort of corn would you recommend? Preferably want something I can chuck straight in the mash
> 
> I've got some Pilsener malt, Galena hops & flaked rice so now I just need to sort out the Corn & try to make a recipe for a 23L into FV using your percentages
> 
> swmbo better bloody love this



I recommend flaked maize. Its pre-gelatanised, so you dont have to do a cereal mash - just straight in the mash.

You could use corn flakes, but be aware they have added salt and added sugar (in some cases) - which wont really affect things dramatically anyway, but wont be as good as flaked maize. I had a long period of making CAP's and this was my favourite method in the end.

I have also heard of, but never tried, popcorn. Not sure how you would use it, but theres sure to be something on here about it.

mckenry


----------



## DJR (23/11/12)

Polenta is also good as a source of corn, needs a cereal mash unless you can find/want to spend $$$ on instant polenta. I have seen corn meal as well sold as stock feed which is much the same stuff and very cheap ($10 for 5 kg IIRC), just not ground as finely as polenta, it's stock feed grade though so no idea if it'd be any good for brewing.

For a corona though i'd stick with rice as every time i've used corn it has a distinct flavour which i've never picked up with rice... make up some boiled rice and while it's still hot add it into the mash which will give you a temperature rise so you start a bit lower, say 60C then adding the rice would take it to 65C, depends on volumes, tun design etc


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/11/12)

mckenry said:


> I recommend flaked maize. Its pre-gelatanised, so you dont have to do a cereal mash - just straight in the mash.
> 
> You could use corn flakes, but be aware they have added salt and added sugar (in some cases) - which wont really affect things dramatically anyway, but wont be as good as flaked maize. I had a long period of making CAP's and this was my favourite method in the end.
> 
> ...



Any tips on where you can get flaked maize???
cheers
BBB


----------



## bum (23/11/12)

Both CB and G&G have it listed.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/11/12)

bum said:


> Both CB and G&G have it listed.



Thanks Bum.


----------



## breakbeer (23/11/12)

Thanks for the replies, I'll get some flaked maize


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/11/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Any tips on where you can get flaked maize???
> cheers
> BBB


Try NEV :lol: 
NEV


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/11/12)

I just heard from Nev that apparently Nev sells it and he's cheaper than the others ..... and the maize is priced well too.
cheers
BBB


----------



## breakbeer (5/12/12)

So, I've got all the ingredients but my trial version of Beersmith wont let me dial in a recipe

I've got 2 kg's each of flaked maize & flaked rice & around 5kg's of Pils malt, going by Ross' calculations of 55% Pils, 25% Corn & 20% Rice I've decided to go with a 4kg grain bill like this:

2.2kg Pils (55%)
1kg Maize (25%)
800g Rice (20%)

that way I can get two batches out of the ingredients I have.

I run a single vessel recirculating biab rig in a 70L pot, so I could possibly just double the above numbers.

If anyone can help me out with water volumes & OG figures that'd be awesome! 

I also got a hold of some Galena hops, which were suggested for this style of beer, they have an AA of 12% so any advice on hop additions would be awesome.


----------



## breakbeer (7/12/12)

just realised this thread is in the wrong area, hopefully that's why I got no response. Was hoping on brewing this on the weekend, so any help with the recipe would be appreciated.


----------



## fletcher (31/12/13)

breakbeer said:


> So, I've got all the ingredients but my trial version of Beersmith wont let me dial in a recipe
> 
> I've got 2 kg's each of flaked maize & flaked rice & around 5kg's of Pils malt, going by Ross' calculations of 55% Pils, 25% Corn & 20% Rice I've decided to go with a 4kg grain bill like this:
> 
> ...


necro again.

breakbeer, how did you go with this one? i'll be trying something similar soon.

any others have a decent AG corona rip-off?


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/13)

*Cerveza *
Cream Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 12.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 5.9
Bitterness (IBU): 18.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner (80%)
0.500 kg Polenta (10%)
0.500 kg Rice (10%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
12.0 g Galena Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)


----------------
Cook rice and polenta to a runny mush (around 45 minutes, stir often).
Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Danstar BRY-97 - American West Coast


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

You can dump all the mush into the mash, but to get a quicker conversion, you can stir a kilo of your base grain into the mash to get to 71 degrees and the alpha amylase will zap it very quickly, then you can combine everything in the main mash at 64 degrees.
If you haven't got Galena, don't worry.. I've used other US hops such as Chinook and they come out ok, just use very very little, don't want to go over 20 IBU.


----------



## fletcher (31/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> cerveza.jpg
> 
> *Cerveza *
> Cream Ale
> ...



cheers bribie. taste-wise how did it come out? that recipe looks pretty nice (pretty vague question i know sorry)


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/13)

I brewed it for the S.I.L. who is a rusted on Corona drinker (Southern Highlands Hipster although he doesn't have any Alpacas yet ) h34r:
Passed the test.
I don't actually mind Corona, certainly beats the crap out of wannabees like Great Northern or XXXX Summer LagerLout


----------



## fletcher (31/12/13)

love it. cheers mate


----------



## mje1980 (31/12/13)

How cool is it when you add your base malt to the cereal mash. Goes from shoulder killing glug, to liquid in about 10 seconds haha. 

Bribie, how long does the head last on that one?


----------



## mckenry (31/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> I brewed it for the S.I.L. who is a rusted on Corona drinker (Southern Highlands Hipster although he doesn't have any Alpacas yet ) h34r:
> Passed the test.
> I don't actually mind Corona, certainly beats the crap out of wannabees like Great Northern or XXXX Summer LagerLout


Southern Highlands Hipster? Most here are Southern Highlands Hip-replacement age.


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/13)

Head's not bad, but nothing like my all malt UK beers.

mckenry, guy in question's wife has had a hip replacement


----------



## mckenry (31/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> mckenry, guy in question's wife has had a hip replacement


 :lol: not surprised


----------



## Dunkelbrau (31/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> I brewed it for the S.I.L. who is a rusted on Corona drinker (Southern Highlands Hipster although he doesn't have any Alpacas yet ) h34r:
> Passed the test.
> I don't actually mind Corona, certainly beats the crap out of wannabees like Great Northern or XXXX Summer LagerLout


Haha I read that as "Sister In Law" and then saw "he" and figured you were being subtle! Haha

I have been asked about 50 times to do either corona or bud.. Because (and I quote) "they're the best beers EVER!".. I just keep telling them there's too many other beers I want to brew!


----------



## fletcher (31/12/13)

light lagers like corona seem to get a lot of flac on these forums but i'm keen to try and make one as close as possible. it's easy making ales with tonnes of hop flavour, but i think brewing a clean lager says a lot more about precision and patience with brewing; among other things. very little room for error.


----------



## mje1980 (31/12/13)

Pitch lots, pitch cold


----------



## seehuusen (30/10/14)

slight grave dig, but still relevant now that summer is coming up 

I read a fair few threads on this style of beer, and I'm sorta wondering about the polenta now...

I came up with 80% Pale, 20% Polenta. I added a theoretical 21.5 IBUs worth of *2012* Galena hops (so probably a fair bit less) at 60min.
This is being fermented using US-05.

I just had a quick test to check on how the gravity is dropping, and now sitting at 1.030 it's plotting along nicely.

I was hoping to ask, the flavour of nachos is pretty forward from the polenta in this particular sample, will that mellow out in your opinions?
I'm hoping it will, or lime will be a definite feature of this one LOL

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Tahoose (30/10/14)

Might have to have a go at something like this. 

Might be before or after I do a Japanese rice lager.


----------



## seehuusen (4/11/14)

seehuusen said:


> I was hoping to ask, the flavour of nachos is pretty forward from the polenta in this particular sample, will that mellow out in your opinions?
> I'm hoping it will, or lime will be a definite feature of this one LOL


For anyone looking at this down the road, I now have the answer to my question regarding the corn flavor in the beer.
Once it attenuates out more, and becomes less sweet, and as a result the corn flavor is subdued substantially. Right now the beer is sitting at 1.014 and still fermenting away.

Regarding the lime feature I mentioned, I made a double batch of this beer, and I'm strongly considering adding lime zest to one of the fermenters to see how that turns out.
I'll do a search and read up on that, I'm not too sure how to treat it, how much I'll need for a 19-20L batch, nor how long I will have to leave it in there for...
I was even thinking of adding a couple of whole coriander seeds to it as well, but I'm not 100% sure about that yet...

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Matt (4/11/14)

Corona is 40 per cent rice, 10-12 IBU with a noble hop (Protz). If you want a nice summer lager / ale, then corn is great. If you want Corona, I'd leave it out and just go with 60/40 pils / flaked rice and then wave a picture of a Hallertau cone over the kettle.


----------



## mfeighan (4/11/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Try NEV :lol:
> NEV


Nev needs to get flaked rice!

also check out this one, great beer
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/7433-using-rice-in-a-summer-pale-ale/?p=86109


----------

